# coolpro 2000



## soone (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich blick da bei dem cooledit 2000 nich so durch! Ich bin im Versuch Audio- Mitschnitte zu erstellen (aus Werbung, Filme, Musik), nur wenn ich dann währenddessen auf "record" klicke passiert nichts. Kein Ausschlag, nix! Es läuft zwar mit, aber nachdem ich dann gestoppt habe und auf "play" klicke ist nichts aufgenommen worden.
Vielleicht stelle ich mich ja etwas dümmlich an, würde mich jedenfalls über euren Rat freuen!


----------



## DJTrancelight (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

das liegt an der Einstellung an deiner Soundkarte. Da muss "Stereo-Mix" eingestellt werden unter Win 7 gibt es jedoch Probleme. Jedenfalls schau mal da nach und ggf. Google nach dem Begriff - für Win7 habe ich auch noch keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden.

Kannst ja mal mit Audacity testen.

VG


----------

